

Show HN: My Personal Health Tracker – Free template, change ur life forever - allbombs
http://kenny.is/my-personal-health-tracker-template

======
arbaCarbac
I can certainly vouch for the effectiveness of using a tracker. I've been
wanting to lose a few kgs recently and keeping close track of each meal made a
huge difference.

~~~
allbombs
What tracker are you using?

